# Foam Board Blind?????????



## hoytbaxter (Sep 15, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I think it is a awesome idea. I have been reading about Foamy's trailers on a DIY web site and really like the idea.. Hope you keep us posted..


----------



## Gobblergetter23 (Mar 11, 2009)

I am very interested in this process do you have any pics or sources you could post for us?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds like a fantastic idea, I would love to see a pictorial of the process as you proceed.


----------



## nr33607 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is a link to the forum that I've been looking at. http://tnttt.com/viewforum.php?f=55&sid=50b17221f25f9b541937347650398913 (hope that works). I have not started to make one yet but I plan to start one soon. I will try to take several pics to post.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I have been looking at that forum for a while. Had to stop looking I have to many half done projects as it is. Lol
Hope to see a foam blind in the near future.


----------



## nr33607 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bownut400 said:


> I have been looking at that forum for a while. Had to stop looking I have to many half done projects as it is. Lol
> Hope to see a foam blind in the near future.


I'm the same way, but you have more self control. I haven't been able to stop looking. lol


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

sounds like an awesome idea. however what could be used in place of the canvas? that stuff is not cheap!!! unless yall have a good supplier!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

jasboj said:


> sounds like an awesome idea. however what could be used in place of the canvas? that stuff is not cheap!!! unless yall have a good supplier!


Not sure what NR33 was thinking but I was think the great stuff in a can could make some creative shapes ( it sticks to anything too). I figure just paint it some kind of camo. The Styrofoam should be water proof.


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

That would be cool because the spray foam would give it a texture to camo over. yes closed cell would be waterproof but the foam would be so much more durable with a tough covering of some sort. If the glue would truly harden up the fabric, I wonder why a simple bed sheet could not be used and then glued over to harden it. MAN O MAN my wheels are turning now!!! This could be an AWESOME blind idea!!!!!


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

jasboj said:


> ...I wonder why a simple bed sheet could not be used and then glued over to harden it.>>


Check out the experiences of others on the teardrop trailer site. Neat thing is the foamies stand up to the wind beating on the highway, so they should handle weather OK. THey need to be well protected from sun light, so plan on multiple coats of house paint.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

nr33607 said:


> I'm the same way, but you have more self control. I haven't been able to stop looking. lol


I'm thinking to build a "foamie" but with a fiberglass top layer for longer term durability and the ability to survive outside storage with good sunlight protection.


----------



## nr33607 (Nov 6, 2011)

the canvas I was thinking about using were some drop clothes from lowes or hd. I bet a bed sheet would work well also (I had not thought of that.)


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Great Stuff is very expensive for the volume. IMO a Predator brown style breakup paint job. Separate roof and walls in sections. Perhaps don't cut shooting ports till setup in the field. BTW paint the interior flat black.


----------



## scandog (Aug 17, 2005)

Would the resin melt the foam board? Why not just make a mold and make panels for the walls and roof. Spray foam is too expensive. Dow makes a kit that covers around 200 linear ft but that runs around $350.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

scandog said:


> Would the resin melt the foam board? Why not just make a mold and make panels for the walls and roof. Spray foam is too expensive. Dow makes a kit that covers around 200 linear ft but that runs around $350.


Boat guys build with foam and resins all the time. Neither polyester nor epoxy resin will melt the foam board ALTHOUGH if either was greatly thinned with acetone there may be a problem I've not heard of. I agree that spray foam will be to many $$. IMO the original idea is to EASILY build a blind, and to add strength with something cheaper than fiberglass and resin. Most any kind of cloth and Titebond should do that based on the success of 'foamie' teardrop trailers referenced earlier. The structure will need lots of paint to provide adequate weather protection.

A blind should be LIGHT to transport, and easily assembled on a site, but will likely stay on the site for the season. I think foam board panels can best meet the criteria. But it is sooooo easy to overbuild such a project.


----------

